# FISHING TIP 975. ADDING EYES TO SOFT PLASTIC LURES.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Adding eyes to soft plastic lures is a very simple process but not many fishermen know how or don't want to take the time to do it. It shouldn't take over 30 seconds to put eyes on a lure, even if you are slow.

Here is how I do it:

1. Choose eyes that match the lure size. I use stick on eyes from Witchcraft Tape Products or simple "Wiggle Eyes" available at craft stores.

2. Use a nail slightly larger than the size of the eye.

3. Heat the nail with a propane torch or even a cigarette lighter. It doesn't have to be red hot, just hot enough to melt the plastic.

4. Touch the hot nail to the lure where you want to attach the eye for about 1 second. Do not apply a lot of pressure or you will make a deep pocket in the lure and melt too much surrounding plastic.

5. Quickly and firmly press the eye into the spot you've melted.

6. Turn the lure over and repeat steps 4 and 5.

Sluggo with Witchcraft Tape Products eye









Fluke with wiggle eye from Wal-Mart's craft department.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty cool Bro!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Do fish like them with eyes? This Pike thought so last Wednesday.










I caught it on the Sluggo. Most of the fish I caught up there were caught on a Ribbitt. Muskies, Pike, Smallmouths and Largemouths ate the frog with gusto.

I caught Yellow Perch, Walleyes and Sauger on Gulp minnows on a jig.


----------

